# Adding URL links



## gonavy (Aug 7, 2016)

How are people adding URL links to their thread where the http:URL is hidden behind a word that is hyper linked.  I can't seem to figure out how to do it on this site.  No matter what I do, I keep getting the entire  character string displayed instead of just a highlighted word with all that junk hidden.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 7, 2016)

You copy the link, then highlight the word you want to link it to.

Then click on the link icon at the top of the text box, it looks like a chain link.

A box will open up & just paste the link in there.

Al


----------



## gonavy (Aug 7, 2016)

Thanks Al, I tried using the link icon and pasted the URL but I missed the highlighted word part, kept waiting for it to prompt me...lol...and it never did, just kept pasting the whole URL in the message


----------

